# Перевосковка басово-аккордного резонатора



## wlastas (12 Май 2018)

Доброго времени суток.
Извините за дурацкий вопрос - подходящей видеоинструкции не нашел.
Назрела необходимость обновить мастику басово-аккордного резонатора.
Это баян Аккорд, которому больше 40лет.
На первый взгляд эта конструкция слеена намертво - см. фото:
Правильно ли я понимаю, что после отсоединения голосов для получения полный досут к басам мне придется сколоть по волокнам аккордовые резонаторы, залить новой мастикой басовую часть , потом приклеить обратно аккордовые резонаторы и залить голоса на них. Или же есть какая-то хитрость.


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Май 2018)

wlastas писал:
"""""1. Извините за дурацкий вопрос.
2. Правильно ли я понимаю,."""""


1. Бывает... 
2. Нет, понимаете Вы неправильно.
 Скалывать эти резонаторы- Вам уж точно не надо. Потом просто баян отнесёте на помойку.
 В 99% случаев при перевосковке их не откалывают.  Там есть места, недоступные для обычных способов заливки планок. Это так. Если коротко:
Снимаем все планки, отрываем залоги, убираем старую мастику отовсюду.  Работаем с планками первично: зазоры, клёпки, всё по списку.   Прямим залоги, клеим, потом с использованием имитатора резонатора и дувачки эти планки первично настраиваем, как обычно.  У Вас в мастерской кроме стандартной мастики должны быть "мягкие" варианты, сваренные с повышением состава воска и понижением процента канифоли до 12-13,5 %.  Это позволяет тёплыми руками раскатывать колбаски из мастики , толщиной 1,6- 1,8 мм. Теперь главное. Эти колбаски лепим на торцы планок и бока, там где доступ обычной заливкой невозможен. Вдвигаем планки на места, придавливаем к плоскости деки и телу резонатора. Настраиваем паяльную станцию на минимум, градусов 80-100, расплавляем мастику узким соплом. Ну, или чем Вы пользуетесь, строительный фен с цифровой регулировкой и щелевыми соплами, тоже неплохо. Расплавили, планки встали. Заливаем обычным оборудованием обычную мастику в легкодоступные места. Ставим костыли, ещё раз прогреваем мастику до сращивания этапов.


----------



## wlastas (12 Май 2018)

Спс. за столь быстрый и подробный ответ
Все оторвал, почистил, Для тестирования приклеил басовый голос по середине - залилось нормально - паяльник правда пролезал с большим трудом.
Отчетливо понимаю, что не смогу шкрябать голоса (я их подстраиваю с помощью штихеля) у клепки для повышения тона. Думаю их немного занизить до установки, и уже потом прикрученные к деке, достроить до нормы.
Или есть какой-то другой вариант?


----------



## dj.sator (12 Май 2018)

Обычно наоборот - завысить, потом понижать удобнее... Моё ИМХО.


----------



## Евгений51 (12 Май 2018)

dj.sator писал:


> Обычно наоборот - завысить, потом понижать удобнее... Моё ИМХО.


Повысить легче. Надо точить верх. Он навиду..


----------



## Евгений51 (12 Май 2018)

wlastas писал:


> wlastas написал(а):
> 
> 
> > wlastas написал(а):
> ...


----------



## wlastas (13 Май 2018)

Цитата:


> ...В трудно доступные места можно залить Растворив воск и канифоль в бензине до текучей массы. Бензин высыхает мастика становится твёрдой.


О буду иметь в виду)
Да я вообще тут уже приноровился - у страха глаза велики, это только на вид казалось что будет невозможно вообще подлезть.
С третьего раза сделал к паяльнику удлинённое жало с загибом на конце - он теперь везде подлезает, а из-за удачной длинны разогревается совсем не сильно - так что мастика даже не дымит(у меня дешёвый паяльник без регулятора).
Сейчас вот думаю как на конце присобачить кисточку (из многожильной медной проволоки), пипетку и бачок для воска с клапаном.
Если получится - сфоткаю -опубликую - мож кому пригодиться.


----------



## VikVlDem (13 Май 2018)

*wlastas писал: 
*сделал к паяльнику удлинённое жало - он теперь  из-за удачной длины разогревается совсем не сильно - так что мастика даже не дымит (у меня дешёвый паяльник без регулятора).


Спасибо за идею! Пригодится.


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Май 2018)

Я и сам люблю всякие фигурные паяльники. Но колбаски и горячий воздух- гораздо лучше в этих местах. Проверено многократно))...


----------



## wlastas (13 Май 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> ...Но колбаски и горячий воздух


Колбаски катаю - а как же без них )
Ничего, кроме простенького бытового фена нету.
По идее можно к нему сделать зауженную к концу конусную насадку и попробовать.
А вы чем этот горячий воздух подаете и как себя ведет лайковая закладка и целлулоидная пленочка-усик, который его поддерживает? - тут же не получится их приклеить потом - не подлезть


----------



## Евгений51 (13 Май 2018)

wlastas писал:


> Kuzalogly писал:
> А вы чем этот горячий воздух подаете и как себя ведет лайковая закладка и целлулоидная пленочка-усик, который его поддерживает? - тут же не получится их приклеить потом - не подлезть
> 
> Ну прям проблема. Хорошо всё приклеевается. Из пустышки проблему создали. На мой взгляд, вопросы ремонта для чайников надо перенести в трёп.


----------



## wlastas (13 Май 2018)

Евгений51 писал:


> Kuzalogly писал: Хорошо всё приклеевается


Ага, значит всё же залоги после. Только с одним залогом предварительная настройка будет менее точная и после его наклейки внутренний голос сильно "уплывет".


----------



## dj.sator (13 Май 2018)

*Удалите пост.*


----------



## dj.sator (14 Май 2018)

Евгений51/ писал:


> dj.sator писал:Обычно наоборот - завысить, потом понижать удобнее... Моё ИМХО.Повысить легче. Надо точить верх. Он навиду..


Угу.. Особенно учитывая что для повышения нужно тянуть внутренний язычок. С бонусом возможного нарушения установки голоса, а это опять планку отдирать. А понизить внутренний язык не проблема, тянуть не нужно, залог чуть откинул и все.


----------

